# POSTMATES, the "Merchant keeping your tips" game



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

VERY IMPORTANT

I am not only a delivery driver, I do consulting and also setup tablets for the apps in stores.

There are many larger corporate merchants who have an enterprise account with Postmates where basically they have their account setup where customers will order directly from their website and then will push their order to Postmates for dispatching.

In mostly all cases with this setup, the merchant location has either a tablet or point of sale that is NOT Postmates but a third party. With this setup, it is up to the individual merchant location to transfer the tips to the delivery driver on their side.

In my recent experience, I have already caught two different merchants, one particular merchant with multiple locations, who are keeping tips. This is not legal and is theft.

I urge everyone that delivers for Postmates to view their deliveries, look at orders without tips, and see if there is a pattern from a particular merchant. IF there is contact the merchants corporate office, request a supervisor, and tell them you would like to look into it. You can file in small claims court against them if they fail to act AND you could also have a nice conversation with the local prosecuting authority over the matter. If it is happening to you, it is happening to a lot of other drivers, and most likely all of them. That is hundreds of dollars a day in tips going to them instead of you.

We need to fix this issue because Postmates refuses to automatically send the tip to the driver. I have no idea why they leave it up to the merchant to do it and allow them to keep the tip if they do not. Thanks.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

terdmates


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Since UE acquired postmates didn't they migrate over to UE?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

when you take a dump and flush the toilet the turd particles that refuse to go down the pipe with the first flush is Postmates.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Quit doing Postmates long time ago


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> when you take a dump and flush the toilet the turd particles that refuse to go down the pipe with the first flush is Postmates.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> Since UE acquired postmates didn't they migrate over to UE?


UE and PM still run separately at least where Im at


----------

